# Dendrocare?



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone still using this? 
I have a friend who`s out of the hobby and is hooking me up with some supplies.
The threads I searched on this are a bit dated, but I thought I read some where that pretty
much no one was using it anymore.
I`ve only been using Repashy products.
Thanks


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I just came back to the hobby. I used to have it and used it once in a while as it had retinol in it. I plan on using Repashy almost exclusively atm which has retinol and seems to have been formulated more recently and picked up by most people in the hobby. Not sure if anyone is having luck with rotating anything else other than Repashy. 

I would be interested in knowing if people use Dendrocare or anything else 'with' Repashy products.

-Nish


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use 4 of the Repashy products in rotation and don't see any reason to use anything else,but that's what works well for me.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I used dedicate in my rotation...didnt notice any difference. Although they might have the same ingredients I am sure they are in different ratios so having a varied rotation would be wise....although I do use Repashy products as well.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Azurel said:


> I used dedicate in my rotation


I assume you mean Dendrocare?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I assume you mean Dendrocare?


Dang auto correct....didnt even notice it...But yes thats what I ment.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

John before repashy dendrocare was a supplement that had vit a in it, I used it in the past and it seemed to help with tads making it through the early embryo stage when my first frogs (auratus) started breeding for the first time. I think it is a good supplement (insert anecdotal opinion here) but since repashy supplements which I use now have not seen sls or tads not making it through the early tad phase even with first time breeding. I do not supplement with vit a unless there is problems which I have not seen from just using the repashy calcium plus IMO vit a should only be used as a supplement when needed not a regular rotation to dusting ffys. Please read the label on repashy vit a supplement.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Just so you know there is Vit A in Calcium plus


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I tried dendrocare. It didn't seem to have good adhesion. I don't know how to describe it other than it seems heavy and the particle size was too large? The flies did get some dusting but nothing compared to the micro fine repashy products.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

oddlot said:


> Just so you know there is Vit A in Calcium plus


I hope that "came across" in my post.
Personally, I feel the calcium plus is sufficient without the added vit a supplement, unless needed.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Bcs TX said:


> I hope that "came across" in my post.
> .


Gotcha Beth and Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't have a lot of free time at the moment or I would chase down the link to confirm my memory (for those interested I suggest the frognet archives). If I remember correctly, Dendrocare was formulated with preformed vitamin A but the amount of preformed vitamin A was reduced as there was concern that preformed vitamin A was causing issues with the frogs. 
We know today that this is not true unless one strays from the proper ratios or really overloads the frogs. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Anyone still using this?
> I have a friend who`s out of the hobby and is hooking me up with some supplies.
> The threads I searched on this are a bit dated, but I thought I read some where that pretty
> much no one was using it anymore.
> ...


I would throw it into your rotation if it is still fresh. I am a probably over paranoid, but I love to hedge my bets when it comes to supplements. I primarily use Repashy as well, but always worry I bought some that was not stored properly or something before I bought it. So I normally add another product which has mainly been Dendrocare into my routine.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

srrrio said:


> I would throw it into your rotation if it is still fresh. I am a probably over paranoid, but I love to hedge my bets when it comes to supplements. I primarily use Repashy as well, but always worry I bought some that was not stored properly or something before I bought it. So I normally add another product which has mainly been Dendrocare into my routine.


There is a study out on a number of older supplements that demonstrated that not only was there huge variations in the levels found in the supplement compared to what was listed on the label ranging from 0% to several times above the label but also varied between batches. In that sort of scenario, rotating several different supplements helps to manage those issues but if one has confidence in some of the more modern product(s), then one can dispense with using multiple supplements. 

See Citation

Crissey SD, Ward AM, Maslanka MT. 2001. Nutrient content of nutritional supplements available for use in captive lizard feeding programs. In Edwards M, Lisi KJ, Schlegel ML, Bray RE, Eds., Proceedings of the Fourth Conference on Zoo and Wildlife Nutrition, AZA Nutrition Advisory Group, Lake Buena Vista, FL

Nutrient content of nutritional supplements available for use in captive lizard feeding programs | NAG Online

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry, I missed these last posts here.
Thanks Sally and as usual Ed for providing a helpful link.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I still use Dendrocare quite often & like the results.. I have healthy morphs just about every time… However I am one of the against the grain supplement guys that still has the pink & the blue in the rotation once in a while. I also use Repashy Cal plus, Superpig weekly & now Vitamin A once a month as well since I believe it will prevent a deficiency or help cure one if in fact I have one in any of my groups of frogs… I don't claim this to be the correct way to supplement, Im merely posting my current method & that I have very healthy frogs that breed readily & exhibit strong healthy characteristics..


----------



## Dendrocare (Aug 23, 2014)

dendrocare is back, with a new website and much easier to order.
any info can be read on the new website: Dendrocare. De missing link. Multivitamine voor dendrobaten


----------

